# MANILA | The Exchange Square | 204m | 51 fl | T/O



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Project Name: The Exchange Square
Location: Exchange Road cor. San Miguel Ave., Ortigas
Use: Office (Grade A)
Height: 204 meters, 51 floors
Architect: W. V. Coscolluela and Associates




















This will be constructed right beside Mercure Hotel and hopefully be able to totally obscure that building's white bare firewall shown in this pic.









*Remi Wong*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_03|16|2017_


Location is in the middle.









*alchemicdream*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

^^It'll be twice as tall as Mercure Hotel so it should be enough to cover that hideous bare wall.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Prep! :cheers:


[email protected] said:


> I just passed by the site today, June 22, 2017. Mobile crane, backhoe and dump truck confirmed!!!


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*26 June 2017*


























_own photos_


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*28 June 2017*








Jay Augustine


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Slightly better, but still a crappy copy of the rendering 








©WVCoscoluella Architects


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Better than that firewall.


----------



## roydex (Dec 11, 2012)

anakngpasig said:


> ^^It'll be twice as tall as Mercure Hotel so it should be enough to cover that hideous bare wall.


one of the great news, next to improvement of chaka-tower a.k.a. Jaka:lol::banana: for me :lol::cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

anakngpasig said:


> Slightly better, but still a crappy copy of the rendering


Even better. :cheers:









_*WVCoscoluella Architects*_


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

:happy: love it!


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_07|17|2017_










*Rohini Simon*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

22 July 2017


Shazzam said:


> *July 22, 2017*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*3 August 2017*


Shazzam said:


> *August 3, 2017*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Exchange Square Center as of October 9, 2017. Photo taken from the BDO Tower.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Shazzam said:


> *Update: 2017 October 27*


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Shazzam said:


>


..


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

From Exchange Square's brochure courtesy of WV Coscoluella:


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Shazzam said:


> *First Major Pouring - 2018 May 24*


..


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*4 June 2018*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Crane is up.


_07|24|2018_










*Jasher Daquioag*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

20 September 2018


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

23 September 2018


Shazzam said:


> *September 23, 2018*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

2 October 2018


Shazzam said:


> *As of October 2, 2018 - 2 more levels of sub-structure*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

7 October 2018


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

11 November 2018


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

12 Nov 2018


Jose Mari said:


> _11|12|2018_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomlok (Jul 31, 2018)

anakngpasig said:


>


this is worthy of respect!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Shazzam said:


> *November 23, 2018*


...


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_12|17|2018_










*Benson Eleazar*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

24 January 2019


Shazzam said:


> *January 24, 2019*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

2 February 2019


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_02|13|2019_










*Sam Bartolome*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_02|14|2019_










*Moe Reyes*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_02|22|2019_










*mexicano_en_filipinas*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

04|18|2019










*jc_li19*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|17|2019_










*Irvin Louis Marcelo*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|16|2019_










*elitelady88*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

azumiii said:


> ...


..


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

29 Feb 2020


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

MunichSwiss said:


>


..


----------



## MMJ1405 (May 18, 2008)

Nice updates, keep up the good work, looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

sick_n_tired said:


> Ortigas by CVB, on Flickr


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Exchange Square as of March 17, 2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Due to the COVID-19 pandemic, construction was halted and apparently, some construction workers have been holed up in the site since they cannot go home due to the enhance community quarantine. Fortunately some kind folks noticed their plight and brought them some food.

From MMDA Spokesperson Celine Pialago's Facebook Page


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

sick_n_tired said:


> View attachment 78453
> 
> April 2020


Here is my photo of Exchange Regency taken from the parking lot of Emerald Building. If you look closely, you can still see the set of rebar that is hanging on the crane since March 16, when the ECQ started.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

I still cannot access the swimming pool area of my condo due to it being close as part of the quarantine measures so I cannot take a good pic. But it looks like work has started on the unfinished floor that was left hanging during the pandemic.

Exchange Square as of *July 7, 2020*.










To recap, Exchange Square as of *March 17, 2020*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Exchange Square as of July 8, 2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Shazzam said:


> *2020 July 9:*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Exchange Square as of July 30, 2020.


----------



## _GoiâniaNasAlturas_ (Oct 31, 2017)

The Hyatt Manila


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Exchange Square as of August 3, 2020. 










Metro Manila will be going to stricter lockdown for two weeks starting tomorrow but we're not sure if private high rise construction will be allowed to continue or not. We shall find out tomorrow...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Exchange Square as of August 11, 2020.










Despite the "Modified Enhanced Community Quarantine", some work still continues.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Exchange Square as of August 18, 2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Exchange Square as of August 27, 2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

From 13 days ago (sorry forgot to post...)



neil02 said:


> *September 13, 2020 *





















Exchange Square as of *September 26, 2020 *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Exchange Square as of October 31, 2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Exchange Square as of December 17, 2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ajosh821 said:


> Today


----------

